# Favourite 1960s children's programme



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2005)

For me it had to be the Forest Rangers. I wanted to move to Canada and do firewatching in the forest and the plucky rescuing of orphaned baby bears.....you can keep your Champion The Wonder Horse...(although I remember the theme tune still).
I'm not doing a poll because I can't be arsed.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> For me it had to be the Forest Rangers. I wanted to move to Canada and do firewatching in the forest and the plucky rescuing of orphaned baby bears.....you can keep your Champion The Wonder Horse...(although I remember the theme tune still).
> I'm not doing a poll because I can't be arsed.



mmm, can't remember the decade but, Robin Hood, Ivanho, Muffin the Mule, The  Flowerpot men, Heidi, The Lone Ranger and Tonto, Lassie   God, how old am I  

oops,nearly forgot, William Tell.


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2005)

are the wooden tops 1960s??


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 18, 2005)

does anyone else remember Ten Town - set in Australia a gang of ten kids build a town out of packing cases and .. erm ...have adventures ...

.. I think 

or maybe I just smoked too many of the cheese mushrooms


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> mmm, can't remember the decade


Ah, as in 'if you can remember the sixties you weren't really there' eh Shirl?


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 18, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> are the wooden tops 1960s??




"... and the biggest spotty dog you ever did see!"

they serpently were


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Ah, as in 'if you can remember the sixties you weren't really there' eh Shirl?


That's the one


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2005)

I can do a great impersonation of Spotty Dog out of the Woodentops....


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 18, 2005)

and Supercar - that was great! 

"now who's a fool?"

"satisfactory, most satisfactory"


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 18, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> mmm, can't remember the decade but, Robin Hood, Ivanho, Muffin the Mule, The  Flowerpot men, Heidi, The Lone Ranger and Tonto, Lassie   God, how old am I
> 
> oops,nearly forgot, William Tell.


I think most of them were made in the 50s


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 18, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> does anyone else remember Ten Town - set in Australia a gang of ten kids build a town out of packing cases and .. erm ...have adventures ...


Yeah with cool weapons. Was there only ten of them?


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 18, 2005)

maybe there were more - but I thought that was why it was called Ten Town?


and, the greatest of them all ...

NOGGIN THE NOG


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 18, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> NOGGIN THE NOG


Cool  Certainly beats my suggestion of Four Feather Falls.  






(that's Nicholas Parsons  )


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2005)

BILL AND BEN  
flobadobadobba  weeeeeeeeeeeed   









And Tales of the Riverbank (i was very young mkay??  )


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2005)

It wasn't really a kids programme but I loved Dangerman, and pleased that the theme tune has been revived on Go 4 It (children's radio programme on Sunday evenings). I enjoyed Jack Hargreaves gently rambling on about matters rural on 'Out Of Town' too.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I enjoyed Jack Hargreaves gently rambling on about matters rural on 'Out Of Town' too.



Blimey! I remember that. You can download some real player footage here

http://www.tv-ark.org.uk/itvsouthandsoutheast/southern-progs-1.html

It has the theme tune as intro which i remember more than the prog itself.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2005)

That's a later theme tune than I remember I think....I got a bit lump in throat about seeing Jack Hargreaves again...weird seeing it in colour though.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2005)

Jelly said:
			
		

> It has the theme tune as intro which i remember more than the prog itself.


"Recuer-dos de la Alhambra" by Tarrega, if you are interested in that kind of thing...I may be mistaken but I think the original theme was Johnny Cash doing an instrumental on acoustic.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh it's all flooding back now....Pussy Cat Willum, Olly the Owl and Fred Barker.









I remember Fred Barker being better-looking though.....


----------



## pilchardman (Oct 19, 2005)

Trumpton, Camberwick Green, Chiggley.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 19, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Oh it's all flooding back now....Pussy Cat Willum, Olly the Owl and Fred Barker.....
> I remember Fred Barker being better-looking though.....



was that the Five O'Clock Club? With guitarist Bert Weedon?


----------



## newbie (Oct 19, 2005)

Magic Roundabout, no question.  The perfect way to prepare for a news bulletin full of yanks eating donuts while they napalmed villages.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 19, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> "Recuer-dos de la Alhambra" by Tarrega, if you are interested in that kind of thing...I may be mistaken but I think the original theme was Johnny Cash doing an instrumental on acoustic.....


Was it later editions they used that song "say what you will/the country life is still/the only place that I could settle down......."?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> was that the Five O'Clock Club? With guitarist Bert Weedon?


I think it was called Smalltime, or something like that...I remember 5 O'Clock Club...with Wally Whyton iirc


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2005)

Just googled it...we were both right!...I remembered Olly the Owl wrong though...he was Olly Beak according to the link below..
http://www.televisionheaven.co.uk/smalltime.htm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 19, 2005)

...and Mr Pastry....he came to our park one summer....


----------



## potential (Oct 19, 2005)

www.tvcream.org is exellent reference guide for all tv stuff

  1 :  thunderbirds

  2 : the flashing blade


----------



## pilchardman (Oct 19, 2005)

Flashing Blade I liked.  But never, ever "got" Thunderbirds.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 20, 2005)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Flashing Blade I liked.



(Repeated from the 70's thread, but since you brought it up... Best title lyrics ever?

"You've got to fight for what you want
For all that you believe
It's right to fight for what we want
To live the way we please

As long as we have done our best
Then no one can do more
And life and love and happiness
Are well worth fighting for

And we should never count the cost
Or worry that we'll fall
It's better to have fought and lost
Than not have fought at all

Let's always take whatever comes
And never try to hide
Face everything and anyone
Together side by side

<cue mad key change...>

You've got to fight for what you want
For all that you believe
It's right to fight for what we want
To live the way we please

As long as we have done our best
Then no one can do more
And life and love and happiness
Are well worth fighting for
They're well worth fighting for"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> mmm, can't remember the decade but, Robin Hood, Ivanho, Muffin the Mule, The  Flowerpot men, Heidi, The Lone Ranger and Tonto, Lassie   God, how old am I
> 
> oops,nearly forgot, William Tell.



I used to watch Robin Hood, Ivanhoe, Bill and Ben, etc.

There were a couple of good ones from australia: The Magic Boomerang, and The Terrible Ten.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> does anyone else remember Ten Town - set in Australia a gang of ten kids build a town out of packing cases and .. erm ...have adventures ...
> 
> .. I think
> 
> or maybe I just smoked too many of the cheese mushrooms




I just double posted about this.....

Suppose I should read the thread first. 

Anyway, it wasn't just the cheese mushrooms, unless I ate them too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Fireball XL5
Stingray
Davey and Goliath
Gumby and Pokey


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Friendly Giant


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> For me it had to be the Forest Rangers. I wanted to move to Canada and do firewatching in the forest and the plucky rescuing of orphaned baby bears....



did they did they combine into one giant  ranger at the end of each episode to  put out the giant forest fire then?

(sorry)


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 20, 2005)

listen with mother until we got a tv then (obviously) it became watch with mother.
pogles wood.
Belle and Sebastian.
Marine boy.
Champion the wonder horse,
and of course the lone ranger. Hi Ho tonto away.......


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 20, 2005)

starryeyedsarah said:
			
		

> Hi Ho tonto away.......


[PEDANT]Hi ho Silver, away"[/PEDANT]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 20, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> [PEDANT]Hi ho Silver, away"[/PEDANT]




Maybe the Lone Ranger was riding Tonto.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks for reminding me of the Magic Boomerang JC 

I used to love that and long for a magic boomerang of my own


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2005)

Wasn't there one called 'The Double Decker Bus' or something like that?

Barnaby the Bear.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 20, 2005)

They had TV in the 1960's???   

Were they steam powered?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 20, 2005)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Wasn't there one called 'The Double Decker Bus' or something like that?




If you mean the Double Deckers it started in 1970 so doesn't quite qualify for this thread


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 20, 2005)

*@eastender*

My great granny once screamed at my granny (do a French accent) 
"Henriette! Henriette! Le télévision is on fire! O! Do do not worry, it is only steam!"

This is one of my earliest memories.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 20, 2005)

It had burst into flames btw


----------



## pennimania (Oct 21, 2005)

I liked Champion and the Lone Ranger - but I liked White Horses better  


aand the only reason I liked Ten Town is because they rode to school.

One track mind me  


Oh I liked Rag Tag and Bobtail too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 22, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> thanks for reminding me of the Magic Boomerang JC
> 
> I used to love that and long for a magic boomerang of my own



We actually tried to make a boomerang out of a piece of plywood. I cut it out with a hand jigsaw. Damn thing would never come back.


----------

